# Gear Depthing Tool



## omni_dilletante (Aug 30, 2016)

Not exactly sure what to call it.  First saw one on a ClickSpring video (cannot recommend those highly enough) and there was called a, Pinion Head Depthing Tool.

In theory two gears should have an easy to calculate distance between their center lines.  And if one knew what they were doing the gears they create would work at that center line distance.

But for the gears I create, I need a tool where I can adjust the center line distance until I find the gears do not bind and have the desired amount of backlash.  This is that tool.

Here are the pictures:
















A few notes:

The scribe points are so I can mark the proper center line distances on the workpiece
I created a couple of inserts for gears with 1/4" and 3/8" holes in the center
Most of the knurls turned out really nice for a change
This is shorter than other examples I have seen on the web.  This is because I had some 4" wide stock and that is all I need for the gears on this project.
I am pleasantly surprised with how it has turned out.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 30, 2016)

Nice!  Ingenious.  I like the scribe points.


----------

